# ممكن تسيبوا لنا اللون الاحمر؟؟؟



## esambraveheart (19 يونيو 2011)

*بصراحه انا باعشق استخدام اللون الاحمر في تمييز بعض العبارات و الكلمات في المشاركات.. و خايف يتسبب عشقي له في طردى يوما من الايام .*

*اللون الاحمر مميز لانه واضح جدا في وسط الالوان الاخرى و بيلفت انتباه القارئ للكلمات و النقاط الهامه في الموضوع و التي يريد طارح الموضوع توصيلها و التركيز عليها ..و كمان بيضفي جمال و جاذبيه خاصه علي شكل الموضوع ككل خاصة اذا كان بالتنسيق مع اللون الازرق.*

*المشكلة ان هذا اللون العزيز اللذيذ المميز مخصص لتنبيهات الاداره فقط - برغم قلة الاستخدام من قبل الاداره اذا ما قورنت باستخدام الاعضاء - و استخدامه من قبل الاعضاء يؤدي الي.. عواقب وخيمه .*

*فما راي الاداره لو تنازلت.. بمحبة و بروح رياضيه..عن هذا اللون لصالح الاعضاء من عشاق استخدامه..*
* و استخدمت هي اللون البني او الفوشيه في تنبيهاتها ؟؟؟*​


----------



## Coptic Man (19 يونيو 2011)

لنفس الاسباب اللي ذكرتها يا عصام مينفعش نسيب اللون الاحمر

لانه بيلفت الانتباه وواضح في تحديد النقاط المختلفة 

لذلك فهو متبع للادارة في اغلب المواقع والمنتديات


----------



## esambraveheart (19 يونيو 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> لنفس الاسباب اللي ذكرتها يا عصام مينفعش نسيب اللون الاحمر
> 
> لانه بيلفت الانتباه وواضح في تحديد النقاط المختلفة
> 
> لذلك فهو متبع للادارة في اغلب المواقع والمنتديات


*طيب ..ما هو الفوشيه فاقع اكتر و مميز جدا خاصة و انه نادر الاستخدام من قبل الاعضاء و متروك منهم عن طيب خاطر..و استخدامه من قبل الاداره سيؤدي نفس الغرض المطلوب من اللون الاحمر بل و بصورة افضل ايضا ..لانه سينهي الخلاف الازلي بين الاعضاء عشاق اللون الاحمر ..و الاداره.​*


----------



## Coptic Man (19 يونيو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *طيب ..ما هو الفوشيه فاقع اكتر و مميز جدا خاصة و انه نادر الاستخدام من قبل الاعضاء و متروك منهم عن طيب خاطر..و استخدامه من قبل الاداره سيؤدي نفس الغرض المطلوب من اللون الاحمر بل و بصورة افضل ايضا ..لانه سينهي الخلاف الازلي بين الاعضاء عشاق اللون الاحمر ..و الاداره.​*


 
لا اللون الفوشيا او الروز خاص بالبنات اكتر وبالرومانسية والكلام ده

واعتقد انه غير مناسب للاداراة :new6: 

وياسيدي تقدر تستخدم اللون الاحمر في بعض النقاط للتوضيح وليس للمشاركة باكلمها فهو ليس بالمحظور


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه
بجد انت مشكلة يا عصام​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (19 يونيو 2011)

يعني يا روك هتزعل الاهلاوية منك يعني ولا ايه هههه شكلك زملكاوي وبتضدهنا يا رووووك هههه 

اظن كدا يا استاذ عصام روك حل المشكلة بشكل رياضي


----------



## esambraveheart (19 يونيو 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> لا اللون الفوشيا او الروز خاص بالبنات اكتر وبالرومانسية والكلام ده
> 
> واعتقد انه غير مناسب للاداراة :new6:


*خساره ..مع ان اللون الفوشيه جميل و ناعم و حنين و كفيل بانه يعطي الاعضاء الانطباع " بحنية الادارة " حتي عند توجيه التنبيهات و الانذارات .
ههههههه​*


Coptic Man قال:


> لا اللون الفوشيا او الروز خاص بالبنات اكتر وبالرومانسية والكلام ده
> 
> واعتقد انه غير مناسب للاداراة :new6:
> 
> وياسيدي تقدر تستخدم اللون الاحمر في بعض النقاط للتوضيح وليس للمشاركة باكلمها فهو ليس بالمحظور


*متفقين ...كده تمام  و لكم جزيل الشكر..و مش مطلوب اكتر من كده ​*


----------



## esambraveheart (19 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد انت مشكلة يا عصام​



*ههههه
كده ..بقي انا مشكله .. ده بدل ما تيجوا في صفي..انا الحق عليا اللي عمال اكافح مع الاداره عشانكم .
طب بعد كده بقي  اللي حاشوفه بيستخدم اللون الاحمر حابلغ عنه
:new6::new6::new6:
​*


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يونيو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *ههههه
> كده ..بقي انا مشكله .. ده بدل ما تيجوا في صفي..انا الحق عليا اللي عمال اكافح مع الاداره عشانكم .
> طب بعد كده بقي  اللي حاشوفه بيستخدم اللون الاحمر حابلغ عنه
> :new6::new6::new6:
> ​*




انا اصلا اصلا مش بحب الاحمر وبحب الفوشيا او اللون ده :smil15:
وبصراحة المفروض الادارة تتمسك باحقيتها في امتلاك اللون الاحمر ليها فقط
واي خدمة يا مشكلة
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 يونيو 2011)

*و الاحمر و الفوشيا و البمبي بيوجعوا عيني اوي و الازرق الفاقع كمان...*

*سلام*​


----------



## جيلان (22 يونيو 2011)

ايه يا كوبتك ادتهوله عالفاضى كدة بدون مقابل ولا ايه ههههه
خلاص نعقد ديل
خد الاحمر فى التوضيح لبعض الكلمات وسيب الخط الكبير ههههههه


----------



## fredyyy (24 يونيو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *و الاحمر و الفوشيا و البمبي بيوجعوا عيني اوي و الازرق الفاقع كمان...*​
> 
> *سلام*​


 

*يبقى لازم ... لازم ... تروحي لدكتور عيون ... :16:*

*ده كلام جد *


----------

